# Rate that avatar!



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

A game I see on many forums is you rate the person's avatar who posted above you on a 1-10 scale. 

1=I hate it
5=It's average
10=I love it

This can be very fun to see what other folks think of your avatar. So, next person rates mine, then they'll get their's rated etc.

Get to!


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

alright...I'll be the first to go. I give you a five for this one, though I liked the other one you had a little more. This one reminds me of playing "rock, paper, scissors" with my sister when we were younger. Either that, or you've got your fist in the air as a warning to whoever rates your avatar and gives it less than an 8 (ducking), happy gaming!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

4
picture is a little too small to figure out what it is supposed to be....I'm assuming a fish but can't really tell


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Love South Park! 9! And Pittsburg to boot! Big time Steelers fan!


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

This is purely subjective, but here goes. 
Avatar looks ghoulish and creepy. From what I understand it is hand drawn during a Goth Phase and has an original written story to go with. I look forward to seeing the link to the history of both. For creative talent I would give it an 8. 

Going back 20+ years I was in my Edgar Allen Poe Stage. Goth would have an interesting story to go with. I am curious to dig deeper with such link and history. Edgar Allen Poe was an author of many English stories in High School back in the day. For those my age or older, I do not suggest dressing 'Goth'. Wearing all black is cool when you are young. When you are my age, it just highlights your 'Crown of Glory' a euphimism for GRAY HAIR. 

Green Spider with Halo looks friendly and playful. Which is especially funny since I do not normally think of spiders as playful. Makes me think of my 6 year old just bursting full of energy and ready to play. I give said green spider a 10.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Pretty nice betta bowl in the picture. But thats because Ive read the thread, if I didn't know any better, I'd be wondering what it was. Nevertheless it deserves an 8 for origionality, and coolness.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I give it a 9 because its funny, lizzard/frog with a goofy face and sunglasses


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

8.5 - this is the only place I seem able to find true SAEs.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

9.5 for Squawbert. I love goofy animal pics.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

9 Very unique and original.


----------



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

9 

We could start a thread about "I wonder what the dog in that Avatar was thinking as that picture was taken???"


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

9.54763

I think this one is neat. It is unobtrusive and subtle at first but once you pay attention to it, I looks very cool. Its a neat graphic that almost seems marketable to me.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

8.5 if it's Bacopa, 7 if not (I like Bacopa and I'm jealous of Lud. growers 'casue I hvae none - yet).

PS - Thanks, JanS!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Voting on Dennis's....

I give it a 7....at first i thought it was a crazy green shape....then i realized it was a plant 

jB


----------



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

9, Jason's avatar is classy and simple, it's both signature and avatar, really useful. But since it's not aquarium related, I won't give full points.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice layout, 8.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Haha. Show us your pokemanz! 7.


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

9-really cool photo.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

Cool fist.

I give it an 8.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

9 for leaf fish


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Um...is that a llama? Kangaroo? 6 because it's easily recognizable (IDs Squawkbert easily) and it's kinda funny, but I can't figure out what animal that is.

PS - I WIN!


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

Planet Of The Apes!!
8


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

You have no avatar  Points for iron maiden, But I think your disqualified.
_
At least there wasn't one at the time of this post_


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Troy McClure said:


> Um...is that a llama? Kangaroo? 6 because it's easily recognizable (IDs Squawkbert easily) and it's kinda funny, but I can't figure out what animal that is...


It's either an alpaca or (more likely) a llama. Here's my original hacking of a MSNBC photo (bad hair day more evident):









I give T-bone a 7. Nice pic & idea but I prefer when the added elements "match" with respect to media. eg (someone else's avatar):


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

That thing freaks me out.


----------



## DefChilde (May 15, 2006)

*ianmoede*, you don't have an avatar, but the image in your signature projects such tranquility (for that a 9.9).

Peace to you, man.


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Heh when you see it up close, i'm holding every religious symbol, and its my face on there. So take that for whatever its worth


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

dragon tats are cool.
8 for you Def


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

This is cool thread, just found it. Six you got an 8.5 from me. Great looking Koi?

For myself, I really want to create an APC Avatar Portrait.

-John N.


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

I'll give John a 9 from me. I really want some CRS but I'm to cheap to pay the prices people want for some of those things. Especially the shipping needed to get them to me alive. Good lord its only a tiny shrimp. I do love shrimp though.


----------



## emo_batsukeman (Jul 3, 2007)

well it a 6 for you.


----------

